# DG-5 MOD



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys thinking of doing the dg-5 mod on my efi brute, does anyone have experience with this mod, is it worth the money and does it make a difference on the brute? Thanks


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What is the dg 5 mod?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

the dg5 is a timing retard delete(i guess u could call it). kawie makes the bikes have a retard in the timing at under 10 mph. it takes away alot of low end power. u splice it in and the bike think its going over 10 mph. so the dg5 fixes the timing, then u wheelie crazyer than before.I hope i explained it right . I have been looking at this also .for 100 bucks i think its worth the money


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the breakdown blue beast, sounds just about right, thinking of ordering one this week


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't the power comanders do the same thing?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nope i dont think the pc3 removes the timing retard below 10mph


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What about there new one they have out?


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

link to where one could purchase this?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

HERE IS THE LINK....
http://www.diamondgracing.com/catalog/item/2034967/5431641.htm


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I am also looking at the DG5 module. I purchased the dynatec cdi piggybakc module for the 09+ efi brutes, and I'm not particularly impressed. Its supposed to advance the timing 10 degrees across the entire rpm range. However, it if does this at speeds below 10 mph, I haven't noticed it. I can pop a wheelie in Low, but not while in Hi. But I've got 2" lift and 29.5 laws. I am hoping the DG5 will provide noticeable improvement under 10mph for 09+ bikes. Let us know what you find.

Also, I have the pc5 (and love it), it has nothing to do with ignition timing.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

From a buddy of mine that has one...he loves his.

No...the PC3 or PC5 does not have a timing adjust on it...its only for tuning your fuel ratio's....its unreal what a Good tune on a wideband will do for your bike. Its lets you get all the performance outta your mods you have....


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for chiming in bootlegger, your info is always appreciated


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

fstang24 said:


> Thanks for chiming in bootlegger, your info is always appreciated



Your welcome...but remember that is what he said. I didn't personally ride it...but I do trust him....lol. I think:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

We have a how to


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

robisra said:


> I can pop a wheelie in Low, but not while in Hi. But I've got 2" lift and 29.5 laws.


 

I don't get this...A lot of different people say the same thing...I have never had any trouble with the front end trying to stand straight up in high without shifting my weight or pulling on the bars or anything else, just sitting on the seat like normal...I don't even try to pull the front end up in low cause I don't need to


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't stand it up in high and low and do revers wheeleies to. So will the dg 5 help with water wheelies in shallower water?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

bruterider27 said:


> I can't stand it up in high and low and do revers wheeleies to. So will the dg 5 help with water wheelies in shallower water?


 
The DG5 will help with anything below 10 mph (wheelies of any kind, dead stop punches for racing, etc.)


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I like mine allot. It did do allot on the low end and if you put the 6* key in it will help out the rest. and is very comparable to the cdi box. Well for the 05-07. I don't know how it compares on the efi bikes.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

If some one installs this on an efi brute, I certainly would like a review. It sounds interesting.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have one on the way, will let you guys know soon....


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah let us know cause I'm about to order one


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

I just got one on Monday for my 2009 750i I'm hoping to install it on Friday and let you guys know what I think after my trip!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

@ bbopowered, let us know the outcome, mine is in route should be in by friday i hope.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Where does it plug in at?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well the one I have you cut 1 wire and splice tap into 1. the DG-5 has 3 wires coming from it so 1 gos to the splice and the other 2 go to the 1 you cut. If you plan it out right and put a weather connector on it, you can make a bypass plug so you can go back to stock if you ever need to. This is what I did and I have yet to use my bypass plug but it's there.


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok guys! sorry had a busy day yesterday but I was going to post a review for you guys.
well I installed the DG-5 for the efi Brutes on saturday, it took me about an hour and a half to install. There are a total of 4 wires that need to be connected two are t-tap style connections and the other two are soldered or butt connections, I soldered mine and covered with a heavy duty shrink tube. I must say it was pretty easy and the directions are very clear it was just a pain to reconnect the plug back into the ecm as the frame tube runs right in the way and now your trying to get 4 more wires through an opening that was just big enough to begin with. After installing the module I took it out for a run in stock mode first it ran as usual where if I really tried I could get it to pull the fronts up to hop over a 2 liter of coke. When I switched it to the modified mode or performance mode I noticed an instant sound change in my muzzy right away, I gave it some gas and ripped two 8 inch deep ruts in the yard, seeing as how it had just rained I went out to a dryer harder surface and hit the throttle to instantly back off as it scared the living hell out of me... I would say it gained close to 20% more power right out of the hole. It does wheelies as if thats what the machine was designed to do! I even let my mother in law take it out as she has a 700 grizzly thats all stock and brags about it all day long, needless to say she was scared as well and swore I was going to die on this thing haha:flames: I did record a few videos so when I get a chance to take them off the wifes camera I will load them up on youtube and send a link!

All in all I would say it was worth the 100 bucks and so far seems to be a pretty cool upgrade.


----------



## randycj7 (Apr 12, 2010)

I do belive I will be ordering one real soon.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

sweet cant wait to install mine this weekend


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

im gonna order me one also, as soon as i get the money , just wish it could be put in without splicing . oh well should be simple by the way bbopowered explained it.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

can this be done to the 650 sra?? and where do u order the box at?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> sweet cant wait to install mine this weekend


Let us know if you get similar results.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i will let u guys know


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

Kawasaki Kid said:


> can this be done to the 650 sra?? and where do u order the box at?


You can get a holeshot module for the 650 SRA that is plug and play, no splicing. Moose makes one and I think a few others. All about the same price


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Kawasaki Kid said:


> can this be done to the 650 sra?? and where do u order the box at?


no you dont need this kawasaki kid it is for the efis you could do the crossover intakes on yours though. and if some of you plan on this get the msd it does everything timing fuel it gets rid of the timing retard


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Kawasaki Kid said:


> can this be done to the 650 sra?? and where do u order the box at?


 YOu just need a Dynatek CDI for yours....it will wake it up.:rockn:


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

im planning on getting a dynatek next pay check. i was just wondering if this would have been possible to do


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

On your 650 SRA.... the heads and intakes are different than the "I" models. I think there is one on here for sale. I will look for you and see if I can find it.

Ok....here it is. Good deal as well.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7512


----------



## forcefulbrute88 (Mar 23, 2010)

Will this void the warranty?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

forcefulbrute88 said:


> Will this void the warranty?


Probably.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

i ordered one of these saturday hope its worth the 100 bucks.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you only give a $100 for a new Dynatek CDI that was a steal of a deal....lol. Best mod for the carb brutes IMO.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

well guys still waiting to receive my dg-5, it was on back order should be in by the end of the week........hopefully


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> well guys still waiting to receive my dg-5, it was on back order should be in by the end of the week........hopefully


 

did they send you a shipping invoice to your e mail yet?
i was just wondering because im waiting on one to show up too i ordered mine this past saturday.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

@jrfonte, i did not receive shipping confirmation, i order my like a week and a half ago and they did not have any dg-5's in stock for the efi bikes, he said they were getting a shipment of them in this past monday from the manufacturer in Georgia and that mine would ship straight from them, but no i did not receive shipp. conformation.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

hmm i hope they go ahead and ship mine too i hate having to wait on stuff lol.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i know what u mean, i hate the waiting game, especially after you dont paid for it.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> i know what u mean, i hate the waiting game, especially after you dont paid for it.


I meant after you *done* paid for your item!!!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

So which is better dg-5 or vdi copperhead??


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

msd enough said


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope they ship mine too.. i was starting to wonder wat was going on..


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well guys got the dg5 in the mail today looks like I will be installing it tomorrow


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Mine came in today... I installed it and drove it in stock and performance mode.. Didnt really see that much of a difference... i think my tires are weighin it down tho... Im thinkin about puttin my 28 mudlites on and see if that makes a difference


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

hmm ... i hope its your tires. i got my notice in the mail yesterday and go pick it up in a couple hours when they open.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> If you only give a $100 for a new Dynatek CDI that was a steal of a deal....lol. Best mod for the carb brutes IMO.


I couldn't wheelie my stock 650i until I installed the Dynateck CDI. Now it doesn't care if it's in H or L gear. It will loft the front end no problem. Love it completely and thanks to all here for the info to help me hop up the BF. I love it!:rockn:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

well guys getting ready to install the dg5 in about an hour anything i should no before i start, did you guys soder the wires, or us tap connectors and butt connectors?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I soldered mine took about 20min to do. Didn't really notice any difference though.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

hmm if thats the case may not even put mine on, only person to say it made a big difference was bbopowered...............?????


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah im thinking it makes a difference on the carbed bikes tho... IMO it wasnt worth splicing and cutting my wires...


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

So is the vdi worth the 500 dollars instead of the dg-5 for 100??


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i dont see how you guys were able to get to the pink wire to cut it and splice and connect to the dg5 green and blue wires, it looks like a pita, dont know if im gonna do it


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

I just cut it and used waterproof butt connectors on the pink wire... it was a lil tricky but i got em crimped


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

just cut some of the insulation tape back a bit where the wires from the plug go into the wireing harness and it should give you enough slack to move the plug around a bit so you can get to it. 

it may have improved it a little bit but its really hard to tell my outlaws just spin on the ground or pavement ( i probally dont weigh enough to make em grab 140lbs ) and i may not have my belt tight enough it may be slipping or not strong enough springs in the clutches maroon pri and almond sec for 28 12 laws. maybe it did something maybe not oh well its got a pretty little blue flashing light on it that you'll probally be able to see at night under the seat lol. ill probally just end up getting one of the fuel controllers that do ignition timing too and sell this little thing.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

is the pink wire that runs too your speed sensor i think underneath your cvt housing the same pink wire that runs to your pcm plug that you have to cut and connect one end to the blue wire and one to the green wire on the the dg5 module?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

jrfonte, the guy from dg5 told me to be sure my belt was adjusted properly so you will be able to notice the gain, im thinking those big outlaws aint helping you much in noticing a difference...........


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Fstang24
Do you ever go riding in Crosby since you live in Houston


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry. Double posts stupid touch screen phone


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

@jrfonte, yeah we go to crosby every other weekend, me, my bro and another friend, by the way where is fred,tx?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

It's about 25 to 30 min north of Beaumont. About an hour and a half drive from Crosby


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

still debatiing if im install the dg5, i want to tap in on the pink wire where the speed sensor is at rather then on the ecm, it would be easier to tap in down there, just not sure if its the same pink wire


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

There were 2 pink wires commingle out or the pcm number 17 and 18 on there diagram


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

did u use 17?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea 17 like there instructions said the slot next to it is empty no wire num16 and 18 is a pink wire too with a sliver dot every so often along it. But both wires look the same so make sure your cutting the right one. Its really pretty easy just check twice and cut once.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

cool, if you ever want too come down too crosby let me know we can meet up sometime


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

No problem ill be sure to hit you up next time I go


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

installed the dg5 dont think i experienced the "wow factor"!!!! It feels a little stronger from the hole 0mph to 25mph,couldnt really go full throttle, limited space in the backyard. not too crazy about splicing the pink wire at the ecm but oh well, can always soder it back together and cover it in heat shrink wrap, the other too connections i used tap connectors no big deal just remove them if i decide to take the module off, will do some testing this upcoming weekend when i go riding.


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

I dont know maybe it has something to do with me adjusting my autotune while the dg-5 was on, but then again when I switched it to off it felt much like stock. Also theres a video of somebody elses experience on here with a similar mod http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=741&page=2


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

fstang24 said:


> installed the dg5 dont think i experienced the "wow factor"!!!! It feels a little stronger from the hole 0mph to 25mph,couldnt really go full throttle, limited space in the backyard. not too crazy about splicing the pink wire at the ecm but oh well, can always soder it back together and cover it in heat shrink wrap, the other too connections i used tap connectors no big deal just remove them if i decide to take the module off, will do some testing this upcoming weekend when i go riding.


I was hoping you got the same results my friend had. There should have been a good increase in low end...that is where he said he felt most of his at.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i really havent had time to play with it much, but will take out too the trails this weekend and compare it with the dg5 on and off.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah....let us know how it does.


----------

